# Possible Bee Sting or Ingrown whisker?



## Squirrel0331 (Feb 15, 2017)

Does anyone have any knowledge about what this could be? We noticed the swelling about 24 hours ago, we immediately thought it was a bee sting and gave our 6 month old pup a 25mg dose of Benadryl and she's been fine and hasn't had any issues. Now we're looking at it twice and we're thinking it might be an ingrown whisker. Can anyone help or give some input? Please and thank you.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Try a warm wet compress to see if you can pull any of the gunk out. Not sure what it is. If it gets worse you should head to the Vet.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

at the center of the red block , there is a darker red section with something sticking out that is thinner at the base than the surrounding whiskers, sharper point and almost a hard metallic look to it.

can you tweezer this out?

calamine lotion or redmond's healing clay are a good poultice to draw things out and to dry area


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

carmspack said:


> at the center of the red block , there is a darker red section with something sticking out that is thinner at the base than the surrounding whiskers, sharper point and almost a hard metallic look to it.


Eh?
Looks like a tan hair.


----------

